# DCC/Sound



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I plan on taking a Athearn GP-7/9 chassis and add a Tyco GP20 shell to it. I see that ESU makes the sound/DCC decoder for a GP20. Is is DC friendly and MRC black box friendly? Also, whats a good sized speaker that'll fit in the shell and where should it be mounted?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Most decoders now days should be "DC friendly" they usually have a CV value (forget which one it is and it may still vary from manufacture to manufacture) that you can enable/disable for DC operation...at least thats my understanding as all the engines I get I always make sure they are able to run on DC or DCC as I use either system!


----------

